# New Departure 2 speed control pulley question...



## bikesnbuses (Dec 6, 2013)

Its been a while since Ive actually had one of these attatched to a bike I rode..The chrome pulley SHOULD spin/roll,correct?..This one is showing NO signs of budging yet ..been soaked for days,the nuts are just starting to free up...(picis a before soaking) Thank you for the info


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2013)

I've never seen one mounted like that..... But, yes. The wheel should spin freely.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Catfish...thats what I figured.. PS,thats on my All American ("hidden" in the tank)...


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Thanks Catfish...thats what I figured.. PS,thats on my All American ("hidden" in the tank)...




OK. That makes sense. I've seen the lever stinking out of those tanks, but never took one apart.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 8, 2013)

Got it loose!...It was fused on there :eek: Low clean/rust free and greased


----------

